# NFS server does not work

## janwe

Hi,

I've been trying to get my NFS server to work for a few days now, but every time I try to mount any exported path it times out. On the diskless machine I am trying to set up the last kernel message I get is 

```

nfs: server 192.168.0.3 not responding, still trying

```

On my mac it doesn't work either:

```

$ sudo mount 192.168.0.3:/media/diskless /Volumes/test/

nfs server 192.168.0.3:/media/diskless: not responding

mount_nfs: /Volumes/test: Operation timed out

```

It's not even mountable on the server itself

```

# mount localhost:/media/diskless /mnt/tmp

mount.nfs: mount system call failed

# dmesg

-- snip --

[79270.005858] nfs: server localhost not responding, timed out

```

Mounting a path that is not exported gives an "Permission denied" error, just as expected.

I haven't found any server-side error messages yet. The only thing that gets logged is this line on every mount attempt:

```

rpc.mountd[10611]: authenticated mount request from 127.0.0.1:667 for /media/diskless (/media/diskless)

```

All the daemons seem to be started, and I don't really now what I could try anymore. Any ideas why it doesn't work? Below you'll find some information that might be useful.

Thanks,

Jan

```

# rpcinfo -p

   program vers proto   port

    100000    4   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    4   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp  52209  status

    100024    1   tcp  48736  status

    100005    1   udp  55036  mountd

    100005    1   tcp  41806  mountd

    100005    2   udp  36208  mountd

    100005    2   tcp  55834  mountd

    100005    3   udp  48007  mountd

    100005    3   tcp  53971  mountd

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs

    100021    1   tcp  32965  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp  32965  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp  32965  nlockmgr

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100021    1   udp  60350  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp  60350  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp  60350  nlockmgr

# cat /etc/exports

# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/media/diskless *(rw,subtree_check,no_root_squash,async)

# uname -a

Linux lana 2.6.27-openvz-levitan.1 #5 SMP Fri Aug 5 17:57:32 CEST 2011 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config

-- snip --

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

-- snip --

# emerge -pv nfs-utils

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.3-r1  USE="nfsv3 tcpd -caps -ipv6 -kerberos -nfsv4" 0 kB

```

----------

## Hu

That is a very old kernel.  Does it work if you use a newer kernel (preferably 2.6.38 or newer)?

----------

## gentoo_ram

Firewall settings?

----------

